# هات المدام وتعالي.. المخبرين عندي بقالهم كتير ما روحوش بيوتهم



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2009)

*سالى حسن ، الفجر 

 مشادة عادية وقعت بين طفلين أحدهما مسيحي والآخرمسلم من أبناء منطقة الزرايب بالخصوص،لكن الأمور تطورت إلي مشاجرة كبيرة بين عائلتي الطرفين تم خلالها تبادل إطلاق النيران مما أسفر عن إصابات لحوالي سبعة أشخاص علي الأقل من الطرفين. 

فجر يوم المشاجرة توجهت قوة من قسم شرطة الخصوص إلي المنطقة بعد انتهاء المشاجرة، وألقت القبض علي ثمانية من المسلمين والمسيحيين،وقام الضباط وأمناء الشرطة بقيادة الرائد شريف حسام الدين باقتحام منازل أربعة من الأقباط وهم 

نسيم ظريف وعريان عبده ويوسف بدري وروماني بدري، كما تم القبض علي ظريف عوض والد نسيم وروماني بدري وخمس من النساء وتم اقتيادهم إلي قسم شرطة الخصوص حيث جري احتجازهم كرهائن لإجبار أقاربهم ومعارفهم من المتورطين في المشاجرة علي تسليم أنفسهم. 


عريان عبده أحد الذين قبض عليهم قال لنا إنه فوجئ باتصال بأن أقاربه يتشاجرون فذهب هو وأصدقاؤه الثلاثة لحل تلك المشكلة وعندما ذهبوا جلسوا علي المقهي الذي تملكه صاحبة المشاجرة لكي يعقدوا "قعدة صلح" إلا أنهم فوجئوا بأن المقهي أغلق عليهم ووجدوا الطرف الآخر في المشاجرة ينهال عليهم بالضرب. 

أثناء المشاجرة استمع عريان إلي إطلاق عدة أعيرة نارية أصابت أشخاصا، لكنه يؤكد أنه لا يعـرف من الذي ضـرب الرصاص،وأضاف أن الشرطة جاءت بعد ذلك وأخذت طرفي المشاجرة وأنا وأصدقائي عدنا لأماكننا. 

ويضيف عريان :فوجئت باتصال من صديقي روماني الساعة 4 فجرا يقول لي:"تعالي علي القسم علشان أخذوا والدتك وزوجتك وأخوك"، وبعد ذلك اتصل بي ضابط مباحث يقول لي تعالي علي القهوة فرفضت، وقلت له أنا سوف أذهب إلي القسم لأنه يريد أن يقوم يإهانتي في الشارع، وأثناء وجودي في الشارع أمام القسم وجدت الضابط جاء بالبوكس وفيه والدتي وزوجتي الذين تهجم عليهما في المنزل وأخذهما رغم أن والدتي تبلغ من العمر 70 عاما ومعهما طفلة عمرها 4 شهور وألقوا بابنتي علي الأرض وتركوها في المنزل بمفردها دون رحمة وقلبوا الشقة رأسا علي عقب،فطلبت منه أن يترك النساء، رفض وضربني وأدخلني القسم وقال لي أين السلاح الذي ضربت به النار؟ قلت له: أنا لم أضرب نارا ولا معي سلاحا فضربني بجلدة تشبه الشومة علي رأسي، شعرت بأني فقدت الوعي لفترة.. وبعد ما عاد الوعي وجدت زوجتي مربوطة من يديها وقدميها ويقومون بتعذيبها بالضرب علي قدميها وصعقها بالكهرباء.. وعندما يغمي عليها يصبوا عليها الماء فصرخت وقلت له أنت عاوز مني إيه؟ قال السلاح، قلت مش معايا فوجدت زوجتي تستغيث بي من شدة الألم. 

ويضيف عريان:قاموا بوضع قماشة علي عيني وقاموا بهتك عرض زوجتي، قلت له أنا هعملك اللي أنت عايزه،فقال لي قول لي علي اثنين ضربوا الرصاص وأنا أبعدك عن القضية وأترك زوجتك ووالدتك، فقلت علي أقرب اثنين لي فهم أقرب أصدقائي واللي ممكن يستحملوني، نسيم ظريف ويوسف بدري، فجعل الضابط روماني يتصل بأخيه يوسف لكي يأتي وبالفعل جاء وقام الضابط بتهديدي بضرب والدتي وصعقها بالكهرباء إذا لم أعترف فصرخت وقلت له أنا هعمل اللي أنت عايزه ولكن أمي مريضة وممكن تموت، وبعد ما أعترفت ترك زوجتي ووالدتي ولم يكتب اسمي في القضية إلا أنه حجزني في القسم بعد ذلك لمدة ثلاثة أيام وبعد ذلك أفرج عني. 

أما روماني بدري فقال: المشاجرة كانت مثل أي مشاجرة تحدث وأنا اللي قمت بإبلاغ الشرطة، لكي يأتوا لفض تلك المشاجرة وبالفعل جاءت وأخذت المتشاجرين إلا أنني فوجئت بالطرق علي باب منزلي الساعة 4 فجرا،وجدت ضابطا يقول لي البس هدومك وانزل كلم الباشا تحت، وبالفعل نزلت وعندما سألت عما يحدث قال لي ضابط الشرطة شريف حسام: لماذا ذهبت إلي المشاجرة؟، قلت له: أنا اللي قمت بتبليغ الشرطة. 

ويضيف روماني ولما سألته :أنت عاوز مني إيه؟، قال: "عاوز اربيك هات المدام وتعالي"، قلت له:وليه المدام؟، قال لي: مزاجي كده بقي، قلت له حاضر بس أنا هأخذ حقي، فقال لي: بالعافية؟، قلت له: لا بالقانون، قال لي: أنا الكبير بتاع القانون... أنا فوق القانون فخلع حذاءه وضربني علي فمي، وعندما رفضت أن تأتي المدام قال لي:"القعده متحلاش من غير وجود الحريم لازم القعدة تبقي طرية"، وعندما ركبت البوكس وجدته كله نساء وهن أم عريان وزوجته وعندما اعترضت ضربني مرة أخري. 

وعندما ذهبنا القسم - كما يقول روماني - طلبت منه أن تعود النساء إلي المنازل فرفض، وقال لي بصراحة: الحريم بتوعكم محتاجينهم أنا رجالتي بقالهم كتير ماروحوش بيوتهم،ونظر لزوجتي وقال لها جهزي نفسك يا أمورة وأخذ زوجة عريان في حجرة أخري ووضع قماشة علي عين عريان وقام بهتك عرضها وأنا سامع صوتها وهي بتصرخ وصوت عريان وهو بيصرخ علي زوجته. 

طلبت من الضابط مرة أخري أن يترك النساء، قال لي: بشرط أن تخرج وتشتري لي سلاحا، فقلت له أخرج ولكن ومعي النساء، فوافق وعندما خرجت أنا والنساء وجدته يتصل بي وسألني لماذا لم أعد إليه،فقلت له لن أعود وسوف أشكوك إلي النائب العام،طلب مني أن أعود ولن يؤذيني، لكني لم أستجب له وشكوته عند النائب العام والمحامي العام،وهي الشكوي التي لن أتنازل عنها بسبب الإهانة التي لحقت بي وبزوجتي. 

ويتساءل روماني: لقد كان في المشاجرة أكثر من 25 فردا، لم يأخذ منهم سوي اثنين فقط من الطرف الثاني،وقد ظلا جالسين علي كراسي في القسم يشاهدان ما يحدث لنا، ثم أمر بتعليق امرأتين إحداهن في السبعين من عمرها في الفلكة واستخدم سوطا من الجلد في ضربهما علي باطن القدمين مع إمساكهما من أماكن حساسة أمام أقاربهما وجيرانهما. 

ويقول نسيم ظريف : أخذوني علي القسم وقاموا بوضع وجهي في الحائط وضربوني بالجلدة علي ظهري وقدمي، وسألني الضابط عن السلاح، وعندما قلت له لا أعلم شيئا عنه قال للمخبرين دخلوه الحجرة فكتفوني وعلقوني بين كرسيين وخلعوا من قدمي الحذاء، ورفعوا قدمي وضربوني إلي أن فقدت الوعي فصبوا علي مياها وعندما أفقت وضعوا في فمي منديلا واستمروا في الضرب، ثم ألقوا بي أرضا، قلت لهم أنا مستعد أن أمضي علي أي شيء لو عاوزني أمضي علي رشاش أنا موافق بس ارحمني فأنا كنت علي وشك الموت فتركني علي الأرض لمدة ربع الساعة. 

يكمل نسيم ما جري، يقول: اقتحموا في ذلك الوقت منزلي وكسروا الشقة وأخذوا مبلغ 800 جنيه،في هذا الوقت كنت ببوس قدم المخبر لكي يقوم بقلبي علي جنبي فقام المخبر وداس علي رأسي بحذائه وبعد ذلك وجدت الضابط عاد،وقال لي: أين السلاح،قلت له: أنا مستعد أن أعمل لك ما تريد فطلب من المخبرين أن يعلقوني مرة أخري ويضربوني، وبعد ذلك قال لهم: هاتوا أمه، فصرخت وهددني بالشروع في اغتصاب النساء، وقلت له إلا أمي فذهب وجاء بجهاز كهرباء لكي يصعق والدتي به قلت له أمي ست مريضة ولن تتحمل، وعندما دخل بالجهاز علي أمي وجدها سيدة عجوز لن تتحمل ومن الممكن أن تموت،وهو ما دفعني إلي الإدلاء بأقوال غير صحيحة بشأن المتورطين في المشاجرة. 

يضيف نسيم:بعد الاعتراف قاموا بفكي حوالي الساعة التاسعة صباحا ووضعوني في حجز برد جلست فيه لليوم التالي ولم يتم ترحيلي علي النيابة في نفس اليوم ولكن تركوني ليوم آخر، وأثناء نزولي للذهاب إلي النيابة كنت أول مرة أري فيها السلاح موضوعا في قماشة بيضاء، وأحتجزت أربعة أيام في حبس الخانكة أنا ويوسف وبعد ذلك خرجنا بكفالة قيمتها 200 جنيه، وبعدها عدت مرة أخري إلي قسم الخصوص واحتجزونا لمدة يومين أنا ويوسف ولكنهم لم يضربوا يوسف لأنهم يعلمون أنه مريض ومن الممكن أن يموت إذا فعلوا فيه شيئا ولكنهم اكتفوا بتلفيق تهمة سلاح له هو الآخر، ونحن حالياً في انتظار أن نعرف ميعاد الجلسة. 

والد نسيم قال لنا: وجدتهم يطرقون علي الباب وأخذوني أنا وزوجتي وقالوا ابنك عندنا وعندما ذهبنا وجدت ابني مربوطا من يديه وقدميه ومتعلق ومضروب فقلت للضابط أنت عاوز إيه؟ قال: عاوز سلاح، فقلت له: طب أشتريه منين؟، قال لي: من السوبرماركت وأنهال علي بأفظع الشتائم وجعلوني أنا وزوجتي نجلس لمدة ثلاث ساعات لكي نشاهد ابننا وهو بيضرب ومشبوح فنحن إلي وقتنا هذا لا نعرف ما الذي قمنا بفعله لكي يحدث معنا كل هذا والشيء الغريب أن هذا الضابط بعد كمية البلاغات التي قمنا بتقديمها ضده مازال موجودا في القسم يقوم بتهديدنا. 

المحتجزون في هذه القضية جري إطلاق سراحهم في حوالي السابعة ثاني يوم المشاجرة بعد أن قام ثلاثة من الأقباط بتسليم أنفسهم لقسم الشرطة، الذي قام بدوره بإحالة اثنين منهم إلي نيابة الخصوص في اليوم التالي بتهمتي الإصابة الخطأ وحيازة أسلحة نارية وقد أمرت النيابة بحبس المتهمين أربعة أيام علي ذمة التحقيق، ثم أمر القاضي الجزئي بإخلاء سبيلهما بكفالة مالية قدرها 200 جنيه. وفور إطلاق سراحهم قاموا بإرسال برقيات إلي كل من وزير الداخلية والنائب العام والمحامي العام لشمال بنها، اتهموا فيها الرائد شريف حسام الدين بارتكاب انتهاكات وتعذيب في حقهم. 

يذكر أن المعلومات التي وردت إلي "المبادرة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان" تفيد بأن النيابة العامة تلقت عدة بلاغات ضد نفس الضابط تتهمه بإنتهاكات مماثلة ارتكبها منذ توليه منصب رئيس مباحث قسم الخصوص. 

وحصلت المبادرة المصرية علي ملف التحقيقات التي بدأتها نيابة الخصوص الجزئية في أغسطس الماضي بشأن هذه البلاغات، ومنها القضية رقم 5489 لسنة 2008- إداري الخصوص، وتشير أوراق التحقيقات إلي أن الضابط امتنع عن تنفيذ أمر النيابة بالحضور للإدلاء بأقواله في هذا البلاغ رغم تكليف النيابة له بالحضور خمس مرات علي الأقل. 

منقول من الأقباط الأحرار*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2009)

_رحمتك يا رب
الى متى تنسانا​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يناير 2009)

*ايه كل ده افترا يعنى ربنا مش هيسيب حق حد اكيد
بجد ربنا يرحمنا ويكون معانا كلنا ويحمينا من الشرور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2009)

*طالبت المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية اليوم النائب العام بإصدار أمر بالتحقيق الفوري مع الرائد شريف حسام الدين، رئيس مباحث قسم الخصوص، تمهيداً لإحالته للمحاكمة بتهمتي التعذيب والاحتجاز غير القانوني لعدد من الرجال والنساء المقيمين في منطقة الزرايب بمدينة الخصوص التابعة لمحافظة القليوبية، فضلاً عن ارتكاب جريمة هتك العرض والتهديد باغتصاب عدد من النساء إثناء احتجازهن خلال الأسبوع الماضي. 

كما طالبت المبادرة المصرية بوقف الضابط المذكور عن العمل لحين انتهاء التحقيقات في هذه الواقعة وغيرها من الوقائع المشابهة التي تقوم النيابة العامة حالياً بالتحقيق فيها ضد نفس الضابط.








ولا أحد يسمع
ومازال الإسلام هو الحل شعار يطلقه عابدى المُضّل*


----------



## BITAR (28 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا من امثال هذا الظابط المرتزقة*​


----------



## max mike (28 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يتصرف

ربنا موجود

ان نسيت الام رضيعها فأنا لا انساكم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## dark_angel (29 يناير 2009)

*انا مش عارف اقول ايه لان المشهد بيتكرر كل يوم و مافيش اى مسئول بيعمل خطوة ايجابية انا مش هقدر اقول غير كلمتين وبس عمار يا مصر*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

*يارب ارحم ولادك يارب الا بيتعذبواظلم 
ربنا موجود ومشهيسيبنا ابداااااااااااااااا
شكرا للخبر المؤلم دة *


----------



## Coptic Adel (30 يناير 2009)

انا لحد اخر الموضوع مش مستوعب اللي بيحصل ولا قادر اصدقه

معقوله وصل الحال انهم يعملوا كل ده

والطرف التاني في المشاجرة يخرجوا من تاني يوم !!!

بجد يعني ربنا يتصرف ومش هايسيبهم

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون​


----------



## grges monir (30 يناير 2009)

*مسيرها تنتهى بنعمة المسيح*


----------



## anosh (30 يناير 2009)

*حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام بجد حرام كل اللى بيحصل فينا ده يارب ارحمنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا احنا كلنا تحت رحمتك*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (30 يناير 2009)

مسيرها تنتهي 
ربنا موجود


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

مهما فعلوا 

فابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

شكراااااااا اخي صارخ

سلام المسيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2009)

*وكيف سيتعلم المسلمون الأخلاق, وكتابهم الشيطانى, القرآن, يحرضهم على القتل والنهب والفساد *


----------



## man4truth (30 يناير 2009)

*وراه وراه هذا الضابط الارهابى
امثاله حسالة المجتمع 
هما اللى مبوظين البلد
بلد الاسلام والارهاب*


----------



## أَمَة (31 يناير 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طالبت المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية اليوم النائب العام بإصدار أمر بالتحقيق الفوري مع الرائد شريف حسام الدين، رئيس مباحث قسم الخصوص، تمهيداً لإحالته للمحاكمة بتهمتي التعذيب والاحتجاز غير القانوني لعدد من الرجال والنساء المقيمين في منطقة الزرايب بمدينة الخصوص التابعة لمحافظة القليوبية، فضلاً عن ارتكاب جريمة هتك العرض والتهديد باغتصاب عدد من النساء إثناء احتجازهن خلال الأسبوع الماضي. *
> 
> *كما طالبت المبادرة المصرية بوقف الضابط المذكور عن العمل لحين انتهاء التحقيقات في هذه الواقعة وغيرها من الوقائع المشابهة التي تقوم النيابة العامة حالياً بالتحقيق فيها ضد نفس الضابط.*
> 
> ...


 
بكره بطلعوه الإخوان​


----------



## أَمَة (31 يناير 2009)

لن يفرحوا طويلا
فهذه بداية النهاية
​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (31 يناير 2009)

*الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*

*ضباط شرطة ام قطاع طرق وبلطجية: بلاغ لوزير الداخلية        
28/01/2009  
رئيس المباحث لمتهم قبطي: «هات المدام وتعالي.. المخبرين عندي بقالهم كتير ما روحوش بيوتهم»

طلبت منه أن تعود النساء إلي المنازل فرفض، وقال لي بصراحة: الحريم بتوعكم محتاجينهم أنا رجالتي بقالهم كتير ماروحوش

قام الضابط بتهديدي بضرب والدتي وصعقها بالكهرباء...  وضربوني إلي أن فقدت الوعي 

سالى حسن - الفجر 

مشادة عادية وقعت بين طفلين أحدهما مسيحي والآخرمسلم من أبناء منطقة الزرايب بالخصوص، لكن الأمور تطورت إلي مشاجرة كبيرة بين عائلتي الطرفين تم خلالها تبادل إطلاق النيران مما أسفر عن إصابات لحوالي سبعة أشخاص علي الأقل من الطرفين... 

فجر يوم المشاجرة توجهت قوة من قسم شرطة الخصوص إلي المنطقة بعد انتهاء المشاجرة، وألقت القبض علي ثمانية من المسلمين والمسيحيين،وقام الضباط وأمناء الشرطة بقيادة الرائد شريف حسام الدين باقتحام منازل أربعة من الأقباط وهم :

نسيم ظريف وعريان عبده ويوسف بدري وروماني بدري، كما تم القبض علي ظريف عوض والد نسيم وروماني بدري وخمس من النساء وتم اقتيادهم إلي قسم شرطة الخصوص حيث جري احتجازهم كرهائن لإجبار أقاربهم ومعارفهم من المتورطين في المشاجرة علي تسليم أنفسهم... 

عريان عبده أحد الذين قبض عليهم قال لنا إنه فوجئ باتصال بأن أقاربه يتشاجرون فذهب هو وأصدقاؤه الثلاثة لحل تلك المشكلة وعندما ذهبوا جلسوا علي المقهي الذي تملكه صاحبة المشاجرة لكي يعقدوا "قعدة صلح" إلا أنهم فوجئوا بأن المقهي أغلق عليهم ووجدوا الطرف الآخر في المشاجرة ينهال عليهم بالضرب... 

أثناء المشاجرة استمع عريان إلي إطلاق عدة أعيرة نارية أصابت أشخاصا، لكنه يؤكد أنه لا يعـرف من الذي ضـرب الرصاص،وأضاف أن الشرطة جاءت بعد ذلك وأخذت طرفي المشاجرة وأنا وأصدقائي عدنا لأماكننا...  

ويضيف عريان :فوجئت باتصال من صديقي روماني الساعة 4 فجرا يقول لي:"تعالي علي القسم علشان أخذوا والدتك وزوجتك وأخوك"، وبعد ذلك اتصل بي ضابط مباحث يقول لي تعالي علي القهوة فرفضت، وقلت له أنا سوف أذهب إلي القسم لأنه يريد أن يقوم يإهانتي في الشارع، وأثناء وجودي في الشارع أمام القسم وجدت الضابط جاء بالبوكس وفيه والدتي وزوجتي الذين تهجم عليهما في المنزل وأخذهما رغم أن والدتي تبلغ من العمر 70 عاما ومعهما طفلة عمرها 4 شهور وألقوا بابنتي علي الأرض وتركوها في المنزل بمفردها دون رحمة وقلبوا الشقة رأسا علي عقب،فطلبت منه أن يترك النساء، رفض وضربني وأدخلني القسم وقال لي أين السلاح الذي ضربت به النار؟ ...

قلت له: أنا لم أضرب نارا ولا معي سلاحا فضربني بجلدة تشبه الشومة علي رأسي، شعرت بأني فقدت الوعي لفترة... 

وبعد ما عاد الوعي وجدت زوجتي مربوطة من يديها وقدميها ويقومون بتعذيبها بالضرب علي قدميها وصعقها بالكهرباء.. وعندما يغمي عليها يصبوا عليها الماء فصرخت وقلت له أنت عاوز مني إيه؟ قال السلاح، قلت مش معايا فوجدت زوجتي تستغيث بي من شدة الألم... 

ويضيف عريان: قاموا بوضع قماشة علي عيني وقاموا بهتك عرض زوجتي، قلت له أنا هعملك اللي أنت عايزه

فقال لي قول لي علي اثنين ضربوا الرصاص وأنا أبعدك عن القضية وأترك زوجتك ووالدتك، فقلت علي أقرب اثنين لي فهم أقرب أصدقائي واللي ممكن يستحملوني، نسيم ظريف ويوسف بدري، فجعل الضابط روماني يتصل بأخيه يوسف لكي يأتي وبالفعل جاء وقام الضابط بتهديدي بضرب والدتي وصعقها بالكهرباء إذا لم أعترف فصرخت وقلت له أنا هعمل اللي أنت عايزه ولكن أمي مريضة وممكن تموت، وبعد ما أعترفت ترك زوجتي ووالدتي ولم يكتب اسمي في القضية إلا أنه حجزني في القسم بعد ذلك لمدة ثلاثة أيام وبعد ذلك أفرج عني... 

أما روماني بدري فقال: المشاجرة كانت مثل أي مشاجرة تحدث وأنا اللي قمت بإبلاغ الشرطة، لكي يأتوا لفض تلك المشاجرة وبالفعل جاءت وأخذت المتشاجرين إلا أنني فوجئت بالطرق علي باب منزلي الساعة 4 فجرا...

وجدت ضابطا يقول لي البس هدومك وانزل كلم الباشا تحت، وبالفعل نزلت وعندما سألت عما يحدث قال لي ضابط الشرطة شريف حسام: لماذا ذهبت إلي المشاجرة؟، قلت له: أنا اللي قمت بتبليغ الشرطة... 

ويضيف روماني ولما سألته :أنت عاوز مني إيه؟، قال: "عاوز اربيك هات المدام وتعالي"، قلت له:وليه المدام؟، قال لي: مزاجي كده بقي، قلت له حاضر بس أنا هأخذ حقي، فقال لي: بالعافية؟، قلت له: لا بالقانون، قال لي: أنا الكبير بتاع القانون... 

أنا فوق القانون فخلع حذاءه وضربني علي فمي، وعندما رفضت أن تأتي المدام قال لي:"القعده متحلاش من غير وجود الحريم لازم القعدة تبقي طرية"، وعندما ركبت البوكس وجدته كله نساء وهن أم عريان وزوجته وعندما اعترضت ضربني مرة أخري... 

وعندما ذهبنا القسم - كما يقول روماني - طلبت منه أن تعود النساء إلي المنازل فرفض، وقال لي بصراحة: الحريم بتوعكم محتاجينهم أنا رجالتي بقالهم كتير ماروحوش بيوتهم،ونظر لزوجتي وقال لها جهزي نفسك يا أمورة وأخذ زوجة عريان في حجرة أخري ووضع قماشة علي عين عريان وقام بهتك عرضها وأنا سامع صوتها وهي بتصرخ وصوت عريان وهو بيصرخ علي زوجته... 

طلبت من الضابط مرة أخري أن يترك النساء، قال لي: بشرط أن تخرج وتشتري لي سلاحا، فقلت له أخرج ولكن ومعي النساء، فوافق وعندما خرجت أنا والنساء وجدته يتصل بي وسألني لماذا لم أعد إليه،فقلت له لن أعود وسوف أشكوك إلي النائب العام،طلب مني أن أعود ولن يؤذيني، لكني لم أستجب له وشكوته عند النائب العام والمحامي العام،وهي الشكوي التي لن أتنازل عنها بسبب الإهانة التي لحقت بي وبزوجتي... 

ويتساءل روماني: لقد كان في المشاجرة أكثر من 25 فردا، لم يأخذ منهم سوي اثنين فقط من الطرف الثاني،وقد ظلا جالسين علي كراسي في القسم يشاهدان ما يحدث لنا، ثم أمر بتعليق امرأتين إحداهن في السبعين من عمرها في الفلكة واستخدم سوطا من الجلد في ضربهما علي باطن القدمين مع إمساكهما من أماكن حساسة أمام أقاربهما وجيرانهما... 

ويقول نسيم ظريف : أخذوني علي القسم وقاموا بوضع وجهي في الحائط وضربوني بالجلدة علي ظهري وقدمي، وسألني الضابط عن السلاح، وعندما قلت له لا أعلم شيئا عنه قال للمخبرين دخلوه الحجرة فكتفوني وعلقوني بين كرسيين وخلعوا من قدمي الحذاء، ورفعوا قدمي وضربوني إلي أن فقدت الوعي فصبوا علي مياها وعندما أفقت وضعوا في فمي منديلا واستمروا في الضرب، ثم ألقوا بي أرضا، قلت لهم أنا مستعد أن أمضي علي أي شيء لو عاوزني أمضي علي رشاش أنا موافق بس ارحمني فأنا كنت علي وشك الموت فتركني علي الأرض لمدة ربع الساعة... 

يكمل نسيم ما جري، يقول: اقتحموا في ذلك الوقت منزلي وكسروا الشقة وأخذوا مبلغ 800 جنيه،في هذا الوقت كنت ببوس قدم المخبر لكي يقوم بقلبي علي جنبي فقام المخبر وداس علي رأسي بحذائه وبعد ذلك وجدت الضابط عاد،وقال لي: أين السلاح،قلت له: أنا مستعد أن أعمل لك ما تريد فطلب من المخبرين أن يعلقوني مرة أخري ويضربوني، وبعد ذلك قال لهم: هاتوا أمه، فصرخت وهددني بالشروع في اغتصاب النساء، وقلت له إلا أمي فذهب وجاء بجهاز كهرباء لكي يصعق والدتي به قلت له أمي ست مريضة ولن تتحمل، وعندما دخل بالجهاز علي أمي وجدها سيدة عجوز لن تتحمل ومن الممكن أن تموت،وهو ما دفعني إلي الإدلاء بأقوال غير صحيحة بشأن المتورطين في المشاجرة... 

يضيف نسيم:بعد الاعتراف قاموا بفكي حوالي الساعة التاسعة صباحا ووضعوني في حجز برد جلست فيه لليوم التالي ولم يتم ترحيلي علي النيابة في نفس اليوم ولكن تركوني ليوم آخر، وأثناء نزولي للذهاب إلي النيابة كنت أول مرة أري فيها السلاح موضوعا في قماشة بيضاء، وأحتجزت أربعة أيام في حبس الخانكة أنا ويوسف وبعد ذلك خرجنا بكفالة قيمتها 200 جنيه، وبعدها عدت مرة أخري إلي قسم الخصوص واحتجزونا لمدة يومين أنا ويوسف ولكنهم لم يضربوا يوسف لأنهم يعلمون أنه مريض ومن الممكن أن يموت إذا فعلوا فيه شيئا ولكنهم اكتفوا بتلفيق تهمة سلاح له هو الآخر، ونحن حالياً في انتظار أن نعرف ميعاد الجلسة... 

والد نسيم قال لنا: وجدتهم يطرقون علي الباب وأخذوني أنا وزوجتي وقالوا ابنك عندنا وعندما ذهبنا وجدت ابني مربوطا من يديه وقدميه ومتعلق ومضروب فقلت للضابط أنت عاوز إيه؟ قال: عاوز سلاح، فقلت له: طب أشتريه منين؟، قال لي: من السوبرماركت وأنهال علي بأفظع الشتائم وجعلوني أنا وزوجتي نجلس لمدة ثلاث ساعات لكي نشاهد ابننا وهو بيضرب ومشبوح فنحن إلي وقتنا هذا لا نعرف ما الذي قمنا بفعله لكي يحدث معنا كل هذا والشيء الغريب أن هذا الضابط بعد كمية البلاغات التي قمنا بتقديمها ضده مازال موجودا في القسم يقوم بتهديدنا... 

المحتجزون في هذه القضية جري إطلاق سراحهم في حوالي السابعة ثاني يوم المشاجرة بعد أن قام ثلاثة من الأقباط بتسليم أنفسهم لقسم الشرطة، الذي قام بدوره بإحالة اثنين منهم إلي نيابة الخصوص في اليوم التالي بتهمتي الإصابة الخطأ وحيازة أسلحة نارية وقد أمرت النيابة بحبس المتهمين أربعة أيام علي ذمة التحقيق، ثم أمر القاضي الجزئي بإخلاء سبيلهما بكفالة مالية قدرها 200 جنيه. وفور إطلاق سراحهم قاموا بإرسال برقيات إلي كل من وزير الداخلية والنائب العام والمحامي العام لشمال بنها، اتهموا فيها الرائد شريف حسام الدين بارتكاب انتهاكات وتعذيب في حقهم... 

يذكر أن المعلومات التي وردت إلي "المبادرة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان" تفيد بأن النيابة العامة تلقت عدة بلاغات ضد نفس الضابط تتهمه بإنتهاكات مماثلة ارتكبها منذ توليه منصب رئيس مباحث قسم الخصوص... 

وحصلت المبادرة المصرية علي ملف التحقيقات التي بدأتها نيابة الخصوص الجزئية في أغسطس الماضي بشأن هذه البلاغات، ومنها القضية رقم 5489 لسنة 2008- إداري الخصوص، وتشير أوراق التحقيقات إلي أن الضابط امتنع عن تنفيذ أمر النيابة بالحضور للإدلاء بأقواله في هذا البلاغ رغم تكليف النيابة له بالحضور خمس مرات علي الأقل

منقوول​*


----------



## dudu (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*

سلام ونعمهCOPTIC_KNIGHT
اشتقنالك يا coptic_knight
الف شكر للموضوع انا متابع معاك 
تحياتي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*

*دى شرطه نصف كم
ولا من غير كم اصلا 
ارحمنا يارب​*


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*

تم نقل الموضوع الى الاخبار المسيحية والعامة


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*

شكرااااااا على الخبر


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*



dudu قال:


> سلام ونعمهcoptic_knight
> اشتقنالك يا coptic_knight
> الف شكر للموضوع انا متابع معاك
> تحياتي



*ميرسي حبيبي
الرب يحفظك*


----------



## FREEDOM_MHGM (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*

*نسكت نحن لكى تتكلم السماء *

*الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون*

*نثق تماما ان فادينا لن ينسانا ولن يترك حق اولادة *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## أَمَة (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*

شكرا أخي كوبتيك على الخبر
الأخ صوت صارخ كتب نفس الموضوع قبل اربعة أيام
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73712
​


----------



## مسيحي دائما (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*

الله يكون معكون
آسف ما قدرت كمل قراءة الموضوع كله لأني ما عدت استحمل وغررت الدمعة بعيني
بقول لنسيم وعريان ويوسف وروماني لا تخافوا ,الله مابينسى يللي اتحملتوه
[q-bible] من استحى بي وبكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ، فإن ابن الإنسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين"، "فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس أعترف أنا أيضاً به قدام أبي الذي في السموات، ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس أنكره أنا أيضاً قدام أبي الذي في السموات[/q-bible]


----------



## ابو لهب (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الشرطه المصريه الاسلاميه واعتداءها علي الاقباط*



عامر حنا قال:


> الله يكون معكون
> آسف ما قدرت كمل قراءة الموضوع كله لأني ما عدت استحمل وغررت الدمعة بعيني
> بقول لنسيم وعريان ويوسف وروماني لا تخافوا ,الله مابينسى يللي اتحملتوه
> [q-bible] من استحى بي وبكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ، فإن ابن الإنسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين"، "فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس أعترف أنا أيضاً به قدام أبي الذي في السموات، ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس أنكره أنا أيضاً قدام أبي الذي في السموات[/q-bible]



سلام ونعمة يا عامر حنا 
مشاركة جميلة جدا 
تحياتي


----------



## افرينا (7 فبراير 2009)

يا ارحم .................. ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر           رجاء لما تيجى اخبار عن هذا الموضوع هاتوهها بسرعه علشان متشوقه اعرف اللى حصل


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2009)

ربنا شايف وعارف ، مارح يضيع حق أبدا" طالما احنا متمسكين فيه، وشكرأ  ....كثير


----------



## jesus love maro (10 أبريل 2009)

*في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم *​


----------

